

Could OCR conquer the calligraphylion? - codeodor
http://wordaligned.org/articles/calligraphylion

======
pbhjpbhj
That picture of a lion is definitely not a picture of a lion, no-sirree.

You can do the same sort of thing with roman letters making them pretty
impervious to OCR too. Arabic does appear to be designed more as an art form
than as a script though.

edit:typo

